# case 275



## willieg (Nov 27, 2011)

i have a case 275 4 wheel drive compact tractor with a front end loader on it. the hydraulic pump (i just went through my 4th one) is driven of a gear (flywheel maybe) and this gear is wore bad enough it keeps stripping the drive gear on the pump. i am planning on mounting a pump on the crank and was wondering if before i start prying and turning if someone could tell me if the nut on the crank is left or right hand thread?

the engine is a 3 cylinder mitsabushi

thanks for any help that can be supplied


----------

